# RE-mapping Peugot X250



## Weymouthdave (Jan 8, 2008)

Has anyone managed to re-map the new Peugot Boxer X250 2.2hdi 100bhp engine yet? There seems to be a lack of data from Peugot that is preventing access to the ECU.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Have you asked:

[email protected]

He's pretty clued up working with some clued up Germans.


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

*Has anyone managed to re-map the new Peugot Boxer X250 2.2hd*

we can do this engine and at present have a vehicle on test developing a modification for the motorhome market which will be available in about 4 weeks.If anybody is interested please pm me
Regards
Alex


----------

